# Finger Pin Cushion (thumbnail pictures)



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I found this cute little finger pincushion in a bag of craft stuff I bought at a thrift shop and thought it might make a good craft for gifts...seamstress, quilter, even good for a themed Christmas tree ornament. Would probably make a decent seller at a Craft Fair...something small and simple and useful...made totally of recycled stuff and scrap 

I don't have a webpage to post instructions at the moment, so I'll do a small one here...thumbnails only. If you need to see one of the photos closer up, just click on it.

Stuff you need: stuffing (polyester, wool, etc.); scrap of fabric about 3" round or square; Scraps of lace(maybe 12 inches); 4" or so piece of 1/4" elastic; soda bottle cap; hot melt glue and gun


First you need to poke holes in your bottlecap to thread the elastic thru. Knitting needles, Awl, knife, or a rotisserie prong thingy.


Thread your elastic thru the holes, figure out how long to leave the loop for your finger on the flat side of the cap, and then tie it off on the INSIDE of the cap.


Now roll up some stuffing into a ball slightly larger than you want for the finished cushion. Wrap your fabric around it. Pinch it into a ball shape. Glob some hotmelt glue into the cap (it secures the elastic, too) and stuff your ball of fabric covered stuffing into the cap. Let the whole thing cool a few minutes so that the cushion is secure.

(continued below)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, now that your little naked cushion is cool, we need to give her a dress!

Lay the lace out and put the cushion on the lace, bottom of cap toward the bottom of the lace. The first layer of lace needs to be put on the seam area between bottlecap and fabric (so you don't see that obnoxious little plastic cap when you look at that lovely cushion!)


Start gluing, pushing the lace into place and adjusting the frilliness as needed. Keep going around. The second layer is glued down near the bottom of the cap so that you can't see the cap from the side! (fabric or wired ribbon could probably be used for the lace part as well)


Okay! That's all there is to it. push the lace back to reveal the cushion. If the lace is too large for the cushion, (as my red cushion shows) you can just cut it back.


If you want to see the images on photobucket album, here's the link: http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/anntanns/craft/pincushion/

This could be used to make a wrist cushion, too. Just use a larger base cap...maybe a milk bottle cap, or medicine bottle cap?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for showing how to make this. Neat little presents, or something useful for us, as you said.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is sooooooo cute 
bopeep


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

ahhh,so cute,and useful too:sing:
you did good with that find...
I'm thinking christmas bows,lol
usually I tie on candy canes or ornaments and things
but these are really cute 
thanks for sharing


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

We made these at a event. The children loved making them with adult help..... Turned out cute.... Quick make and take.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay. :rotfl: I need to share a dream I had last night.

It was a baby shower type thing....but for a quilter. She'd just finished this big quilt, and the other ladies in her group threw a baby shower for her when she unveiled the quilt! these little pincushion things were decorating a big cake, they were in bouquets on the tables, and they all were wearing them as corsages. :stars:

At least it's a nicer dream than when I've been watching too many CSI type shows! ewwwww...nasty dreams then...ewwww..


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ann, are you okay? Maybe you need a small break from your crafting? LOL.

I one time had a series of dreams that I was covering my entire yard with mosaic tilework. Every night I would dream it. This went on for nearly a week. I would wake up in the morning with a sore back and still be tired.

Somewhere in another dimension there is a garden completely coated with my mortar and tilework.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

hehehe,
your dreams sounds like some of mine,lol

ya know, some of our best ideas come out of dreams:bouncy:


----------

